# Rooster and young pullet



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Is it normal for a rooster to mate with a hen that has not started laying?

My tiny 7 month old silkie is being mounted by a 7 month old silkie rooster who is twice her size... No they are not related.

It is not pleasant to witness because she does not look all too willing.

I have 4 full size laying pullets that won't let him near them. So his picking are slim.

He doesn't even crow but he defiantly is in the mood as he dancing around like he is looking for love...lol


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty normal. He is just figuring how things work... Another month or two and I reckon it will settle


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

He knew something... She laid her 1st egg today


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats!!! Now it all makes sense


----------

